# introduction



## Seasgrace (Sep 20, 2008)

_Hi. I thought I'd introduce myself. My pen name is Seasgrace. I was invited here by someone from another sight. From what I've seen, I'm sure I will learn a lot from everyone. Hope to become more aqainted with some of you. Thanks!_


----------



## No Brakes (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello Seasgrace and welcome to the forum!


----------



## kaseyisrad (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome Seasgrace, good to have you here!


----------



## SparkyLT (Sep 20, 2008)

Heya and welcome, Seasgrace. I love your name; it gives me the mental image of a mermaid. Hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey there Seasgrace and welcome to WF!  Glad to have you!


----------



## Nickie (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Seasgrace!


Nickie


----------



## Seasgrace (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you all so very much for the welcome! I was hesitant about joining, as I do not have any formal educational background when it comes to writing. Writing is something I have always enjoyed, and often express it with poetry. Hopefully I will learn to expand my style and type of writing. Thank you all once again. I look forward to posting with you. 

Seasgrace


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't worry, you don't need an education to write.  That's a common misconception, usually spread by failed writers (many of which have college degrees )


----------



## wacker (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## terrib (Sep 22, 2008)

hey seasgrace...welcome


----------



## Shinn (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to WF.


----------



## Seasgrace (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry, been away a bit. Thank you again for the new welcome addons.   Seas


----------

